# Mogadore, Rt.43 bridge fishermen!...



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

If you choose to fish from and around the bridge at Rt.43 and see a blue Alumacraft coming, get your lines out of the water ASAP!. I'm not stopping, slowing down or shouting a warning.

What your doing is both illegal and unsafe and trust me, if you have a line in the way I don't mind taking it or the rod and reel it's attached to with me as I go by. Same goes if your fishing off a boat dock.

You've been warned (and the ODNR notified )


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

"Like" button pressed


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

**************** !!! Cull'in!! Right is Right!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

I love it!!! This happens when the crappie fishing heats up out there. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

There are plenty of posted signs at the bridge & concreted slab area stating it is a *NO SHORE FISHING AREA.* 

One drowning a couple of years ago should be suffice for all to be warned. Guess NOT!

If you can't abide by the restriction, you may be cited.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

A few years ago I had a guy cuss me up and down. I asked him to move his floats for crappie from the entrance to the tunnel.I was kind enough to ask him so I didnt run them over. So after that I told him if he was there when I came back I would cut his lines. I wont run them over . I dont want to have to get his line out of my prop. All that shore access out there and they want to fish there.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Its a shame how City Of Akron
has let things go at Moggy,
Used to be well maintained and patrolled.
Ever since Don Whon was elected mayor,
Things have gone downhill.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

REEL GRIP said:


> Its a shame how City Of Akron
> has let things go at Moggy,
> Used to be well maintained and patrolled.
> Ever since Don Whon was elected mayor,
> Things have gone downhill.


It is a shame how they let it go. I don't understand how they put so much money elsewhere. They let a nice lake like that go down hill.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Cull'in said:


> If you choose to fish from and around the bridge at Rt.43 and see a blue Alumacraft coming, get your lines out of the water ASAP!. I'm not stopping, slowing down or shouting a warning.
> 
> You've been warned (and the ODNR notified )


Uh Oh! It sounds like Ol' Cull'in had a little run in out at Moggy. Keep smiling dude and remove your enemies! You probably bank fished illegally years ago when you were in diapers and couldn't read.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Whining wont get things changed., only lots and lots of phone calls, emails & harping. Here's some contact info:

City of Akron Water Supply, 330-678-0077
Watershed Superintendant: 330-678-0077 x 437 
Email:[email protected]
www.akronohio.gov/water
Watershed Ranger JK: 330-812-7534

Portage County Sheriff: 330-678-7012
Brimfield Police: 330-677-1234
ODNR - District 330-644-2293
ODNR Division of Watercraft: 330-644-2265


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

No real law in Suffield Twsp.(where the reservoir lies) except a rare sheriff or Highway Patrolman looking for speeders on the main roads. Not Brimfield jurisdiction. DNR won't respond to Mogadore. Akron just doesn't care. Pretty much hopeless situation. I've seen people parked on 43 recently-ton of signs to the contrary. Some people just don't follow the rules! Wouldn't surprise me to see someone running an outboard next.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> No real law in Suffield Twsp.(where the reservoir lies) except a rare sheriff or Highway Patrolman looking for speeders on the main roads. Not Brimfield jurisdiction. DNR won't respond to Mogadore. Akron just doesn't care. Pretty much hopeless situation. I've seen people parked on 43 recently-ton of signs to the contrary. Some people just don't follow the rules! Wouldn't surprise me to see someone running an outboard next.


Yea that's pretty much the situation out here. I have seen DOW on the lake once and a Akron ranger do a drive through a couple of times in the last few years. The lake is just on the edge of so many jurisdictions. brimfeild and chief oliver would clean it up and mogadore police would as well. The lake is just in no mans land. I have driven up on some shady people out there.....trash everyplace just stupid on a beautiful lake.


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

REEL GRIP said:


> Its a shame how City Of Akron
> has let things go at Moggy,
> Used to be well maintained and patrolled.
> Ever since Don Whon was elected mayor,
> Things have gone downhill.


Are you referring to simply Mogadore going downhill, or the city in general? If anything, the city has done better after Don was elected. It's been 27 years since he was elected, and he's not perfect, but things have been better than before he was elected. Besides, the reservoir is significantly out of city limits. It shouldn't be Akron's problem anyway.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Quote : Besides, the reservoir is significantly out of city limits. It shouldn't be Akron's problem anyway.
__________________



Look up who own's Mogadore Resevoir!!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

leeabu said:


> Quote : Besides, the reservoir is significantly out of city limits. It shouldn't be Akron's problem anyway.
> __________________
> 
> 
> ...


yea .......and Lake Rockwell and Ladue reservoir If they don't want to take care of it then sell it to the DOW.


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

leeabu said:


> Quote : Besides, the reservoir is significantly out of city limits. It shouldn't be Akron's problem anyway.
> __________________
> 
> 
> ...


Point taken. I apologize. I ignorantly assumed Mogadore was owned by the State.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I have seen the increasing decline of concern for the Res. over the years,,& the rapid down-hill condition of it.... I believe,,if we ALL get our numbers together,,as "WE,,the Constituents" of Our "Elected Officials",,& that we may be able to have our problem addressed...... A few years back,,there was a similar thread on this very topic,,& there was also a few names&numbers to act on for our concerns of the resource that we are discussing... I will look back & see what I might be able to find....You all may want to do the same thing,,as well?? ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<----- Happy Thanksgiving to ALL!!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Akron has to get a service director that cares
about the water resources.We got a good one
several years back,cant remember his name,
he was from Suffield. He was in position when the 
parking lot got re-done, retiring soon after, cause
he couldnt get along with You Know Who.
He was only in there for a shot time.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Public Service - Director : City of Akron
www.akronohio.gov/cms/site/e5c94bde9986aeec/index.html&#8206;
Director of Public Service. John O. Moore 166 South High Street, 2nd Floor Akron, OH 44308 330-375-2270 [email protected]. - Do You mean this Guy?? REEL GRIP..... I WISH,,He & Staff would take a walk around the Res.,,JUST once....... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

No, The guy we wanted retired,
He had lots of service when he got the job,
The name Jerry sticks in my mind, but he grew-up
in Suffield, What little time he was there, he did 
wonders. One year the ice was leaving but you couldnt
launch cause of a pile of solid ice 6 ft high,was in front of the
ramp, left over from a not so smart snow plow. I called him,
and it was gone the next day.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I know,Mark,,I can't recall his name now either..... This is our current Director,, & the guy that needs to get a bit of feed back,,as to the condition of things,, in regards of our present situation at the Res. .. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------

